# "peck - a - boo"



## Irishwhistler (Mar 12, 2017)

Aye Mates,
A pastel painting of a Downy woodpecker adjacent to a beaver pond. Faber - Castell soft pastel, Pan pastel, and Stabilo CarbOthello pastel pencils on Canson pastel paper.

Cheers,
Irishwhistler☘

"PECK - A - BOO"


----------



## HoratioB (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi,

Very good painting!

All the best!

Horatio


----------



## Irishwhistler (Mar 12, 2017)

HoratioB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very good painting!
> 
> ...


Thank ye kindly Mate.

Cheers,
mike☘


----------

